# Helping To Stop Asian Carp



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Due to the identification of the Asian Carp in our local river systems....We have received the OK, from reliable Sources at the ODNR, asking us to spread the word to all MINNOW or BAITFISH fishermen that when they are finished...ALL UNUSED MINNOWS or BAITFISH SHOULD BE DUMPED ON THE GROUND AND NOT BE PUT BACK INTO ANY RESERVOIR, LAKE, RIVER, OR STREAM!

Asian carp fry now can be caught along with other bait in areas of the OHIO River and up into river feeders...for the untrained eye, the Asian fry can look similar to regular fatheads, bluntnose, etc...as a precaution, Please do not take chances, just dump the bait and leave them to die, or for birds or other animals to eat....if you do see anything suspicious, save the bait, and notify the ODNR, local Warden, or Park Management!
Thanks for the help and spread the word!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for spreading the word....We'll soon be in for a treat unless we take these precautions. Once they spread we have no hope.


----------



## barmstro (Sep 1, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Scary thought!!!!


----------

